# Horrendous Tragedy



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Very sad to see this this morning -

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-13989664

I think everyone will understand why I've posted under Continental Touring.

Paul


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Horrible tragedy for all concerned. I have to say from the stretch of road shown in the picture it is perhaps understandable that the driver thought it was still dual carriageway.

I have driven hundreds of thousands of miles on business and pleasure over the years in Europe and America but know that you still have to watch out for instinctive reactions in an emergency situation taking you the opposite way from how a local would respond.

There but for the grace of . . .


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yip, read this yesterday too. It is sad. I think we need more direction arrows on the roads in the highlands. It's not the first time this has happened. I remember hearing of a Dutchman being killed because he was on the wrong side of the road around loch ness area. 

Keith


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

It's a massive tragedy & my thoughts are with the families of those who are left.

We ended up being caught in the ensuing tailback after leaving Laggan Wolftrax. A couple who had been very close to the vehicles ( & almost involved) came in whilst we were still there. They looked dumbstruck by the magnitude of what they had just witnessed. They had see the whole event & their vehicle had been struck by the debris.

The car, considering what it had been involved in, wasn't massively damaged. The bike was in several large chunks. This all passed us on a flatbed transporter which was by then headed north. The powers that be hadn't even covered up the wreckage. 

A dreadfully sad day for all of those involved.

D.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

kc10 said:


> Yip, read this yesterday too. It is sad. I think we need more direction arrows on the roads in the highlands. It's not the first time this has happened. I remember hearing of a Dutchman being killed because he was on the wrong side of the road around loch ness area.
> 
> Keith


We have too many sections of road including motorways that change from 2 to 3 or 4 lanes and back again without any indication at all. You don't know if the lane on your left that has just appeared is part of the road or a slip on or off or is another road running parallel.

In France and Spain these lane changes are all clearly marked with arrows on signs showing that roads are joining or that lanes are merging.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

After living overseas for nigh on 10 years I still finf myself driving on the right hand side. It gives me a scare when I realize that I am doing it.

Waz


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have driven on th ewrong side after leaving a rural filling station in France. Shock of my life when I realised I was in the wrong.

Now I have a sticker on the screen when abroad.
Drive on the right.

Dave p


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

If all countries started having yellow lines between lanes when the traffic moves in opposite directions and white on dual carriageways where traffic goes in the same direction we would avoid some of these accidents. 

Some countries do this and you know with a glance if you are on a dual carriageway or not.

My tuppence...


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

An accident is usually avoidable if all factors are in order.
This tragic accident must reflect in no small part on the design of the road markings which had they been effective, would have prevented what occured. "No Entry" and solid lines across the road being two possible staring points.
Facing an oncoming motorcyclist, a narrow image and closing at up to 100mph if both were travelling at 50mph.
The driver had little chance.
Alan


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

rosalan said:


> . . . "No Entry" and solid lines across the road being two possible staring points. . . Alan


I don't think that would be appropriate in this case, Alan - reading the article, it's not that he was driving the wrong way along a dual carriageway, rather that he was driving on the wrong side of the road in the face of oncoming traffic because he mistakenly believed he was still on dual carriageway. 
We have a section of road near here which changes several times from single to dual carriageway and at some points has an adjacent road running parallel, it would be easy to make the same mistake there if you were unfamiliar with the road.

Christine600's idea of coloured markings would solve this.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you Roger, I take your point but still believe that road markings should be more or less foolproof, allowing for contingencies such as this.
Like others I have come very close to making similar errors in Europe. 
The sole purpose of road markings being to make lane discipline safe, whereas in this case they failed to do so, some responsibility must go towards the clarity of their design; recognising that the perpetrator was cognisant of road safety.
Alan


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Many's the time I have driven along a road, approached a slow car in front, and then thought "is this still a dual carriageway?" and stayed back until I saw PROOF that it is. 

It's so easy to make that kind of mistake, that if you are not 100% sure, or haven't checked or seen anyone else driving like it's a dual carriageway, seen a dual carriageway sign, or can clearly see the dual carriageway coming alongside in the opposite direction, the only SAFE way to drive is to assume that it is not. 

An error can kill both yourself and others, as has happened here. Always err on the side of safety, I say.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Now I have a sticker on the screen when abroad. Drive on the right.


Good system Dave. Whenever I stop my engine I always put a piece of paper with an arrow facing saying "Drive Right" across my speedometer.

Makes the custom folk laugh..........


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

HurricaneSmith said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > Now I have a sticker on the screen when abroad. Drive on the right.
> ...


I find the TomTom gps screen most helpful for this, as it constantly shows the side of the road you should be on. It's particularly good when approaching roundabouts as the arrow takes you round the right way.

There is also an option you can switch on which reminds you to drive on the right when setting off, whilst abroad.


----------

